# Impressed with my ORIENT STAR CLASSIC WZ0251EL from SeiyaJapan.com



## MrOclock (Feb 23, 2013)

My Orient Star Classic just arrived today, and I know I don't need to convince anyone in this forum, but it truly is one of those watches that "must be seen to be appreciated." It's hard to photograph it and reveal it's beauty. I bought it as a "substitute" to the discontinued SEIKO SARB027/031 and have no regrets.

It was also my first purchase from SeiyaJapan.com and if there is anyone out there pondering whether or not to buy from them, ponder no more. Although their prices may be slightly higher than others selling JDM watches, the ordering process is simple, straightforward and the packaging for the shipment was exemplary.

Speaking of packaging, having purchased three Orients in the USA, I was thoroughly impressed with the way the Orient Star was presented--I was reluctant to take it out of the box it looked so good in there!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice, congratulations .I have been ogoling that myself but have only just bought a orient star somes from seiya ,as you say he is very good to deal with. Enjoy your new watch .DW. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful Orient Star. Congratulations.

My 231 says hi.


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

I think that these (and the black version) are the nicest Orient dress watches that the company has come out with. The whole vintage look is done so tastefully. The classic case shape, the drilled lug holes, the domed crystal... and the crowns on these are phenomenal. I've been wanting the black version for months, but it's more than I want to spend at the moment.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow - simply beautiful! :-!
Congrats! Wear it in good health!

Michael


----------



## tankbustaz (Dec 26, 2011)

wow. i really like it, orient star bambino


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow ! this is, a must get !


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I had one at one time, but regretfully sold it. It is a beautiful watch, well done in every respect, and well worth the price.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This reminds me of my Orient 60th Anniversary.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats! I just found and bought a used gold version in my favorite store here in Japan. I was all set to buy a 1940s Hamilton tonneau 14ct watch but it was just too small. The Orient was on the other shelf. I have owned a M-Force in the past. I have a midsized older Orient Star from around year 2000. Mine came with the retangular high box but with the same cloth and booklet as in your box. Our models were made in 2011 -found this fact by googling Japan Yahoo auction stores and reading the stats on the model. It has 22J, 38.5mm diameter, caliber 40N51, -15 to +25secs/day. 
I love this gold plated version!

wristview by thianwong1, on Flickr


seethruback3 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

tankbustaz said:


> wow. i really like it, orient star bambino


Haha, well said.. I can't afford these, bambino's are a poor man's substitute..


----------



## moeharri (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you recall how much the import fees were? I'd like to order from Seiya, but I'm afraid of what types of surprise fees may be assessed. Also, how much did you pay for the watch itself? Thank you!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

moeharri said:


> Do you recall how much the import fees were? I'd like to order from Seiya, but I'm afraid of what types of surprise fees may be assessed. Also, how much did you pay for the watch itself? Thank you!


The customs fees should be less than $20 in the US.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic watch. Looks great on stock strap. I also wear mine on brown croc.


----------



## daberto (Oct 12, 2012)

is it same watch with the one from SEL05004W SEL05004W0 | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA ?? if there is any difference, please tell me.. i could buy that selo5004 for cheaper...


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

daberto,

Here, I think, is the same watch, but with a SS bracelet. It has the caliber 40N52, 22-jewel automatic, which also has the hacking feature. 38.5mm without crown. Here's the white dial with strap.


----------



## daberto (Oct 12, 2012)

just got my international version... really beautiful watch...


----------



## starttrek (Jul 5, 2014)

My Orient Star WZ0271EL






40N51 Movement


----------



## HUF (Jan 6, 2014)

Stainless case + gold hands/markers combo looks amazing. The rotors in Japan market models have cut-outs.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

My first Orient is on the way and my first post here.



I think it needs black leather as the bracelet just doesn't seem to work for me. Any strap recommendations?

Ita


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

starttrek said:


> View attachment 1551571
> My Orient Star WZ0271EL
> View attachment 1551572
> 40N51 Movement


i think this is the most beautiful version.
i'm getting this one..


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is pretty and would have been perfect to my taste without the PR indicator.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is pretty and would have been perfect to my taste without the PR indicator.


Thats funny. The Power Reserve is why I bought one. It was a complication I'd didn't have...

Ita


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

I have to agree with Ita, my taste is, I wish they all had PR indicators.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am happy with the clean look of my dv02003w.
Still it is a modern design, a classic orient star would be fun to add.


----------



## max188 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful watch! For a classic look this holds its own against anything else out there. IMO, the PR is perfectly executed and adds interest while taking away nothing from the clean design. I have the Orient 60th Anniversay, which as mentioned is very similar (.5mm larger case and hand wind).

I must mention I had this watch in black dial, which while very beautiful, had a lot of reflections with the curved crystal. If anyone is concerned with readability, the white dial is much better in that regard.


----------

